# Nikkor 55-200 VR vs. regular non VR?



## ababysean (Apr 30, 2010)

*NikonD3000 55 to 200mm non VR vs. VR?* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Is there a difference?  Do I *need* this?
I'm asking because the package from Best Buy was 650 for the camera, the 18 to 55 lens and also the 55 to 200 but it was the one without the VR. I also got a 99 dollar camera bag, which seems pretty dang nice in place of the other "free" bag because they were out of the "free" bag...

It is the Lowepro Slingshoot 200 AW.  I like it a lot!  Better then my beach Aeropostale bag I was using!  

Anyways, so I took the upgrade today. I bought my camera 9 days ago and went back to see what the package was and they allowed me to do an upgrade even though I had no camera with me or receipt. I really like them as far as big chain stores go! 

Ok so back to my question, should I have not done this because without the VR I'm screwed anyways?

Thanks again
Crystal


----------



## Goontz (Apr 30, 2010)

VR is never something you _need_; only a luxury. In that longer focal range, it is a lot nicer to have than it is in an 18-55 (for example), but as long as you're aware of its purpose and keep an eye on your shutter speed, you'll be just fine. 

This thread might be of some interest: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...never-turn-vr-unless-its-actually-needed.html


----------



## ababysean (Apr 30, 2010)

oh thank you very much for that link!


----------

